# Self Limited/Minor Problems



## CodingAuditor (Feb 14, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find a definition of self limited/minor problems? I'm trying to give my doctors examples of self limited/minor per the CMS guidelines but could not find any. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks.
Dani


----------



## LLovett (Feb 14, 2011)

*Table of Risk*

Under the Presenting Problem(s) section in the table of risk it gives some examples.

Cold, insect bite, tinea corporis.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------

